# Fire wood. Where to get?



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Hey guys. 

Can anyone please advise me where I can buy firewood for our camping trip? I don't recall seeing any at the shops, just charcoal. 

Is there maybe somewhere where all the cutoff pieces of timber from the construction sites go? Maybe I could buy some from them?

Thanks.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Can anyone please advise me where I can buy firewood for our camping trip? I don't recall seeing any at the shops, just charcoal.
> 
> ...


If you are camping near Al Ain, then there are two locations where guys sell firewood out of the back of their trucks, one is on the "back" road from the airport to Al Foah, near the shooting club roundabout, the other is on the road to Al Wagan. I would imagine that this would be common around favourite picnic spots for locals. I have heard you can get wood from building sites for a few dirhams from workers, also you can buy boxes of firewood from Ace hardware for 39dhs a time. The only benefit with them is that they are neatly boxed up and take up less room in your car!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

mgb said:


> If you are camping near Al Ain, then there are two locations where guys sell firewood out of the back of their trucks, one is on the "back" road from the airport to Al Foah, near the shooting club roundabout, the other is on the road to Al Wagan. I would imagine that this would be common around favourite picnic spots for locals. I have heard you can get wood from building sites for a few dirhams from workers, also you can buy boxes of firewood from Ace hardware for 39dhs a time. The only benefit with them is that they are neatly boxed up and take up less room in your car!


Thanks MGB. Unfortunately going more the direction of fujeirah. Wadi al sidr to be exact. Will see what I can devise.


----------

